# Bear Applications.



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it too late to apply for the hunts this year?? It slipped my mind completely last night and I forgot to do it. If I apply today, can I still be counted?? Thanks


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

June 1 is the deadline. so get to it! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. I just did it on the e-license. I think it worked. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

First time Applying, Applied for Red Oak and Newberry 3rd hunt. So I have zero points, what do you think my odds are?


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

May get Newberry,especially with regular gas at 4.15 a gallon today:yikes:I just put in for a point.Good luck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Beagle hunter your odds are slim at best at drawing a tag.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Being I have 0 points, can I apply and get a point when I don't get a license?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

You can just buy a point


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I didn't realize that before applying :lol:

Now I gotta go the lengthy route. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

88luneke said:


> Being I have 0 points, can I apply and get a point when I don't get a license?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well I still get the point for future seasons. I wish I wouldn't have let my points lapse. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## atr2425 (Oct 24, 2011)

ok, i applied for a point this year for the first time. i was told if you apply and just defer
the drawing for a point for two years in a row, the third you are automatically guaranteed a tag. i have looked at the DNR website but found nothing regarding this. does anyone know
if that is true at all or not? thank you for your input.


----------



## atr2425 (Oct 24, 2011)

ok, i applied for a point this year for the first time. i was told if you apply and just defer
the drawing for a point for two years in a row, the third you are automatically guaranteed a tag. i have looked at the DNR website but found nothing regarding this. does anyone know
if that is true at all or not? thank you for your input.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

atr2425 said:


> ok, i applied for a point this year for the first time. i was told if you apply and just defer
> the drawing for a point for two years in a row, the third you are automatically guaranteed a tag. i have looked at the DNR website but found nothing regarding this. does anyone know
> if that is true at all or not? thank you for your input.


there is no guarantee with two points


----------



## atr2425 (Oct 24, 2011)

ok thank you. this is the first year i have applied. i just read a couple posts about guys
with 12 points or so. two must not guarantee anything. do you know, do certain bear
hunting areas take more points to draw a tag than others? i applied for the Baraga area
and it appears it may be harder to get a tag there than others.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

atr2425 said:


> ok thank you. this is the first year i have applied. i just read a couple posts about guys
> with 12 points or so. two must not guarantee anything. do you know, do certain bear
> hunting areas take more points to draw a tag than others? i applied for the Baraga area
> and it appears it may be harder to get a tag there than others.


If you look in the guide it has a table in it that explains how many points were needed in previous years to draw a tag for each unit/hunt. If you applied for baraga it took 5 points for 1st hunt and it took 1 point to draw for 2nd or 3rd hunt. So if you applied for 1st hunt in baraga you wont get a tag this year but if you applied for 2nd or 3rd hunt your chances arnt bad at getting a tag this year.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> If you look in the guide it has a table in it that explains how many points were needed in previous years to draw a tag for each unit/hunt. If you applied for baraga it took 5 points for 1st hunt and it took 1 point to draw for 2nd or 3rd hunt. So if you applied for 1st hunt in baraga you wont get a tag this year but if you applied for 2nd or 3rd hunt your chances arnt bad at getting a tag this year.


Two years ago, my wife and I both drew 1st hunt in Baraga with 2 points. Then the new quotas were announced ......


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

Last year was my first year applying and I did baraga first choice first hunt and baraga second choice second hunt and drew a tag for second hunt so there is always a chance!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Still working my way to a Baldwin hunt... 11 pts total right now


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Still working my way to a Baldwin hunt... 11 pts total right now


You're getting close looks like you have a good chance this year unless there are a lot who have just been putting in for points. I hunted there in '06 so I have 6pts now, too many to use else where but still a long time to draw for Baldwin again. The number of points needed to have a 100% chance for Baldwin increases by just less than one point every year so it is very hard to catch up, if the numbers hold up and there are not too many just collecting points I could be waiting another 12+ years for Baldwin.

2006 I drew with 6pts, 2012 10 pts you had about a 40% chance.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

jjlrrw said:


> You're getting close looks like you have a good chance this year unless there are a lot who have just been putting in for points. I hunted there in '06 so I have 6pts now, too many to use else where but still a long time to draw for Baldwin again. The number of points needed to have a 100% chance for Baldwin increases by just less than one point every year so it is very hard to catch up, if the numbers hold up and there are not too many just collecting points I could be waiting another 12+ years for Baldwin.
> 
> 2006 I drew with 6pts, 2012 10 pts you had about a 40% chance.


2012 didn't list the details of the Baldwin applications, but 2011 did. Not sure why people with no where near enough points to get drawn, still apply and don't just buy the point?

I'll have 10 points after this draw and figure I still have at least 3 more years for Baldwin.


----------

